# Info requested on citizenship test please



## susibabes (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey, my husband and I have a date for our citizenship test and were wondering if anyone can tell us if all the questions are multiple choice and roughly how many are there? 
Thanks!


----------



## susibabes (Apr 9, 2012)

susibabes said:


> Hey, my husband and I have a date for our citizenship test and were wondering if anyone can tell us if all the questions are multiple choice and roughly how many are there?
> Thanks!


Thank you very much for that Jackie! I'll be using that link lots to prep! Hopefully you'll get your test date soon!
Susan


----------



## marko2 (Feb 21, 2012)

All questions are multiple choice for sure. You have 20 multiple-choice questions to answer in 30 minutes. If you need some practice, I recommend this Canadian citizenship test training program that I used. Check it out: http://www.citizenshipsupport.ca
If you study and practice well, you'll be fine. Good luck!


----------

